

$40,000 USD Funding, No Equity - Startup Chile Uncovered - larryon
http://niallohiggins.com/2011/11/11/40k-usd-funding-no-equity-startup-chile-uncovered/

======
jot
Very well said. I'm a fellow participant in the program, having been here in
Chile for four months. These insights are spot on.

